# New Pics from the Brits



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have just received these pics from Alex Mac from the British.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

A few more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

More


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

super condition!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking VERY good there, man! Kudos to you!

How did you place?


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

look good dude, look like you was enjoying it as well


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

Fantastic condition dude.

What was the placings?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shep's right - you're the only guy on stage smiling in most of the pictures!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome mate a big conratulations on all your hard work.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's the best I've seen you look, Paul. Look really awesome.

Definitely stood out up there :thumbup1:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

as said fantastic condition paul your thighs are definately the best there they look awesome.hearty congrats, :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Animal said:


> Fantastic condition dude.What was the placings?


I got 3rd place mate in the 3rd pic on the first lot of pics i am stood next to Ian Sturrock who came 1st and he is stood next to Wade Stafford who came 2nd...



chrisj22 said:


> It's the best I've seen you look, Paul. Look really awesome.
> 
> Definitely stood out up there





justdiscovering said:


> as said fantastic condition paul your thighs are definately the best there they look awesome.hearty congrats,





hilly2008 said:


> looking awesome mate a big conratulations on all your hard work.


Thanks guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SHEP6413 said:


> look good dude, look like you was enjoying it as well


loved every minute of it mate, last year when i did not place i did not enjoy it and i looked miserable.....plus it makes a huge difference with the judges as they will be attracted to a guy who smiles....


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Superb conditioning. You also have the posing down to an art, deffo the best body positioning in each pose. You know exactly how to present yourself and the smile says it all.

Well done mate very inspiring. :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

awesome paul,looking tremendous there mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

You look superb there mate. Your back taper has certainly come a long way and as noted by everyone you are enjoying it which IMO is what it's all about. I could stop smiling at my comps.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good work Mr Scarb, I knew when I saw you at H's a few days before this was gonna be Paul at his very best.

You have set the bar high now mate and now there is only one way to go.....HIGHER!!!

J


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Paul,

I was lucky enough to see you before the night before the show with Del, and i was amazed at the condition you got yourself in, even though we only got to see the Legs, lol. 

Your pics look bloody brilliant, amazing condition, i also feel that when smiling when doing poses helps in a way that the judges are draw to you.

Geo


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

open and honest question, why do the abs seem to dissapear on some of these guys?

a fair amount of zero definition in the abs from front double biceps for a few?

some quality physiques there though


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

When doing a front double Bi your not showing off abs are you?? Your showing off front double bi.

But when doing legs and abs then you show them off.

Geo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Good work Mr Scarb, I knew when I saw you at H's a few days before this was gonna be Paul at his very best.
> 
> You have set the bar high now mate and now there is only one way to go.....HIGHER!!!
> 
> J


James your input that week certainly lifted me mate....yes higher is my goal in my opinion i would waste the next 18months away from the stage if i did not improve and bring back a better package, i feel that if i do that i could possibly win the class



Incredible Bulk said:


> open and honest question, why do the abs seem to disappear on some of these guys?
> 
> a fair amount of zero definition in the abs from front double biceps for a few?
> 
> some quality physiques there though


the purpose of the front double bicep pose is to show the arms at their best, what some guys do is tense their abs and lift their arms this does show the biceps off but it does not create the best illusion of a taper but by sucking all the air into the chest cavity which will in some will cause the abs to draw in and dissapear, this way will not only show the arms off at their best but a much better V-taper and if you have the sweep in the legs a decent X-frame....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers for clearing that up


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> James your input that week certainly lifted me mate....yes higher is my goal in my opinion i would waste the next 18months away from the stage if i did not improve and bring back a better package, *i feel that if i do that i could possibly win the class*


If you imrpove further Paul then you have every chance.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You have a very good chance, Paul.

From looking at the pics again, there's nothing in the placing IMO. Not taking anything away from any of the other guys at all, but the judges scorecards must have been very close.

As I said before, that's the best pics I've seen of you. If you dial that condition again with an added few pounds of muscle when you next compete, you'll be a force to reckon with, mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks guys for the kind comments, chris it was very close....


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Your arms look bigger than previous pics ive seen of you, did you do something different for the extra size?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i stopped training my arms as much....  nothing special really


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i stopped training my arms as much....  nothing special really


Less is more. I like it :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

great pics, imo they don't do you justice compared to seeing you in the flesh on the day, condition was terrific. you look like a natural up there.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

great pics mate,Dan had a nice couple in there aswell!!

Very,very close lineup and i no because i saw the scorecard!!!,deserved 3rd though,well done again mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

estfna said:


> great pics, imo they don't do you justice compared to seeing you in the flesh on the day, condition was terrific. you look like a natural up there.


cheers mate



gunit said:


> great pics mate,Dan had a nice couple in there aswell!!
> 
> Very,very close lineup and i no because i saw the scorecard!!!,deserved 3rd though,well done again mate


Yes Gary the score's where very close


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

congrats dude,,really impresive..


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yip they are some cracking pics paul

you look very good mate.

as said tho you looked even better on the day.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics. Inspiration


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Top fotos mate,you looked awesome:thumbup1: hope you & the family are well


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome mate.. Best legs there......

Steve


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Said it on the day, is the best I've seen you and you just keep getting better. Was ace seeing you smile and obviously enjoying it this time round x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shakey said:


> Top fotos mate,you looked awesome:thumbup1: hope you & the family are well


cheers Sean yes the family are all ok mate i am doing great just need to get a few early nights  hope you and the missus are good?



bigsteve1974 said:


> Awesome mate.. Best legs there......
> 
> Steve


cheers big fella



ElfinTan said:


> Said it on the day, is the best I've seen you and you just keep getting better. Was ace seeing you smile and obviously enjoying it this time round x


Thanks Tan yes i did get back the love for it all this year something i lacked last year along with condition


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

well looking at road to the brits journal, and seeing what you did to get there. I was expecting to see a guy like ronnie coleman no disrespect paul. I can honestly say thankyou for convincing me to not spend bucket loads of money on gear, hgh, igf1, mgf and all the rest peptides you used to get there. I think there is something wrong in this sport if you have to spend thousands of pounds to look like you. I am not hating i am keeping it real before everyone starts slating me.

Would you really wanna look like that after all that much money you spend (think about it...).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the fact that you have just pointed to just the drugs speaks volumes of what you know about competing, as for how much looking at that journal well that was for 2007 so you are a year out of date.....

as for expense well you have to look at what was stood onstage at the end....i am 5'5" and was 195lbs ripped onstage which my friend is very big it is equal to someone being 5'10" and 260 onstage.

you mention you expected to see Ronnie Coleman onstage yet i only used 1250mg per week of gear at most which after 20yrs in the game is a very small amount, i only use 60mcg 3 x week of IGF-1 again this is less than half what most use the MGF was not used in my pre-comp run as i remember plus i would love to know what you mean by other peptides so again this speaks volumes of your knowledge of the sport.

you speak like you know nothing about the sport or any aspect of it you remind me of a fat bloke i used to know who wore a load of fleeces to look big  you also need to check your source mate as i spent nothing like 1 thousand pounds on my prep mate never mind thousands  so no i am not offended by your comments as children tend not to think before they speak....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> well looking at road to the brits journal, and seeing what you did to get there. I was expecting to see a guy like ronnie coleman no disrespect paul. I can honestly say thankyou for convincing me to not spend bucket loads of money on gear, hgh, igf1, mgf and all the rest peptides you used to get there. I think there is something wrong in this sport if you have to spend thousands of pounds to look like you. I am not hating i am keeping it real before everyone starts slating me.
> 
> Would you really wanna look like that after all that much money you spend (think about it...).


jog on mate... your on a bodybuilding forum


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story). Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...

You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard. You say ronnie takes 4 x as much as you, can you confirm this source because i would love to know what he takes compared to you.

To mention you dont take much drugs after 20yrs of training all i can say andrew merrifield is natural and also rob hope and these guys are ripped to the bone minus your drug intake and most guys would aspire to look like that then, knowing you have tried every drug on the market and nothing has given you the edge...


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story). Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...
> 
> You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard. You say ronnie takes 4 x as much as you, can you confirm this source because i would love to know what he takes compared to you.
> 
> To mention you dont take much drugs after 20yrs of training all i can say andrew merrifield is natural and also rob hope and these guys are ripped to the bone minus your drug intake and most guys would aspire to look like that then, knowing you have tried every drug on the market and nothing has given you the edge...


MUPPET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

bE INTERESTING TO SEE SOME PICS OF YOU DJCUUNA, HAVE YOU EVER BEEN ON STAGE!! PANTO SOUNDS ABOUT YOUR LEVEL, CAUSE YOUR A FCUKIN JOKER


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

djcunna - you obviously know fcuk all about bodybuilding/competing, fella.

It's not just about being ripped you moron.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story). Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...
> 
> You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard. You say ronnie takes 4 x as much as you, can you confirm this source because i would love to know what he takes compared to you.
> 
> To mention you dont take much drugs after 20yrs of training all i can say andrew merrifield is natural and also rob hope and these guys are ripped to the bone minus your drug intake and most guys would aspire to look like that then, knowing you have tried every drug on the market and nothing has given you the edge...


mate your being very disrespectful to a board member that is not only very successful but a well known name in most bodybuilding households


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story). Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...
> 
> You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard. You say ronnie takes 4 x as much as you, can you confirm this source because i would love to know what he takes compared to you.
> 
> To mention you dont take much drugs after 20yrs of training all i can say andrew merrifield is natural and also rob hope and these guys are ripped to the bone minus your drug intake and most guys would aspire to look like that then, knowing you have tried every drug on the market and nothing has given you the edge...


Mate if you havnt got anything productive to say dnt say it at all and please dont comment on what you obviously know very little about. i havnt been a member of this site long yet i know paul has made some great achievments and thru hard work has made some amazing improvements to his physique year in year out.

On top of all of this he spends alot of time on here and helps people for free. He is not some1 you should be trying to cause an argument with as you will loose a valuable source of information.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't believe I am reading this rubbish.

To come 3rd in a British FINAL is an amazing achievement. If you read the the previous posts, the scores were very close but regardless of that, who are you to point the finger and say you expected more.

As for the Ronnie Coleman comment. It simply makes you look foolish. Ronnie Coleman does bodybuilding for a living. Paul makes a living to support his family and to bodybuild. He also supports up and coming and present bodybuilding champs FOR FREE because of his love for the sport.

Bodybuilding is about making the best of what you got and being the best you can possibly be. Paul achieves this.

I put your disrespect for the man down to lack of knowledge.. How about you post your pictures up?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story).


the fact that there is no price discussions allowed on the board restricts me from doing this but as for food and supplements well i am sponsored by a very good supplement company and seeing as i work away 80% of the week i put all my food on expenses but you would know that if you read the log...



djcuuna said:


> Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...


 this goes without saying



djcuuna said:


> You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard.


again this speaks volumes to what you know of the sport Dexter Jackson is ripped to the bone when he competes and is normally the most conditioned guy onstage but has never won the Olympia so does that mean the standard at that show is no good?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys don't be to hard on this idiot if it is the person i think it is then he is to be pitied as he has not achieved anything in the sport.....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i dont see why you have to defend yourself paul


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

well dont get your balls in a twist, damn!!! i think when a guy like paul is critising people physiques he should look at his own before making comments because just makes him look bad.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> well dont get your balls in a twist, damn!!! i think when a guy like paul is critising people physiques he should look at his own before making comments because just makes him look bad.


and hows that then? the guy puts everything into this sport and gives advice to people he doesnt even know, i think this is very admirable for a guy at such a high level to be helping those who are just starting out. imo your jealous and spiteful as your physique is probably no where near to the standard of his :ban:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> well dont get your balls in a twist, damn!!! i think when a guy like paul is critising people physiques he should look at his own before making comments because just makes him look bad.


well your get your pics up DJCUUNA, you must be pretty good or have very high expectations of yourself to think top 3 in britian is not very good!! wat class do you compete in??? get your pics up but if we are to go on wat you say, you cannot criticise pauls physique if your not in better shape..............POSEDOWN HA


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

LMFAO at the comments from djcuuna .. I really can't think of anything else to say as they are just so laughable.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> well dont get your balls in a twist, damn!!! i think when a guy like paul is critising people physiques he should look at his own before making comments because just makes him look bad.


well please tell me where i have criticised someones physique...?

as for criticising me you dig out mate i compete so am up for criticism every time i step onstage but like i said before you post a pic up then we can compare physiques so that i can have a chance to criticise yours as you have mine only fair really.... :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

LOL at this thread.

Paul with all those massive drugs you take its a wonder you aren't a bio hazard to those around you.

I think you should pay more attention to the benefits of natural supplements like Tribulus as this is awesome for test boosting after a long course of the thousands of pounds of drugs that you take.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

ALL YOU STEROID FREAKS MAKE ME SICK!!! THE DRUGS OBVIOUSLY DO NOT WORK!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

tommy y said:


> ALL YOU STEROID FREAKS MAKE ME SICK!!! THE DRUGS OBVIOUSLY DO NOT WORK!!


I know. I cant believe that Paul looks as sh*t as he does.

Thats what abuse of gear does to you.

Try dieting and doing cardio next time Scarborough you anabolic fiend.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well all i can say is that i try  i cannot wait for the pics of djcunna though and maybe he will give us an insight to his muscle building methods


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah ive been clean, and natural i might add for two days now, an i haven't lost any weight, so maybe them drugs are useless!! give me some HMB AN tribulus anyday!!


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

well you said you got 3rd in the nabba brits and i beat your mate wade who came 2nd @ last years final in the ukbbf, and he didnt place so does that means i am better than you or doesnt it..  and i will let you guess which good looking guy i am.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never said i got 3rd i did get 3rd and Wade was off last year when you beat him so that again speaks volumes about your physique...why don't you post a pic up of your physique?? from the finals last year?

I would love to know why you feel you need to put my physique down? i will be at the finals again this year so you can slag me off to my face can't you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so where is the pic mate??


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

i havent slagged your physique i just gave you some constructive critism. Like you do from one fellow bodybuilder to another. I think its sad when most guy on here are yes men and dont speak their minds incase they hurt your feeling.

I appriciate you got third am not knocking that, i just think its sad what you had to do to get there thats all. Tell me what are you prepared to do to win the show (wud be healtheir and easier shooting the top two guys to get the 1st place).


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

djcuuna .. come on sh1thouse post up your pic for constructive criticism. Nothing of what you've said to Paul could be construed as constructive criticism .. it looks as though you've joined the board to single Paul out and have a go at him.

If you're physique is so much better than Paul and Wade then please fill us in on your supps/diet/training as you must realy know your stuff.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

gym rat said:


> mate your being very disrespectful to a board member that is not only very successful but a well known name in most bodybuilding households


He's a crazy out of control rebel don't you know 

Great pics Paul, fair play mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> i havent slagged your physique i just gave you some constructive critism.


where have you given me constructive criticism? you have assumed i take bucket loads of gear but the amount i take is very small compared to many other bodybuilders have you aired your view about this to them or is it me you only have the beef with?



djcuuna said:


> Like you do from one fellow bodybuilder to another..


when i give constructive criticism to another bodybuilder i do in a way that they can progress from that criticism plus they have the advantage of seeing my pics where are yours? i don't mind taking advice on my physique from my peers but from what you have written you know very little, you say you beat Wade but you don't post your picture up why?



djcuuna said:


> I think its sad when most guy on here are yes men and dont speak their minds in case they hurt your feeling. .


you obviously do not know me i don't get hurt by words easily mate....



djcuuna said:


> I appriciate you got third am not knocking that, i just think its sad what you had to do to get there thats all. Tell me what are you prepared to do to win the show (wud be healtheir and easier shooting the top two guys to get the 1st place).


well i get my bloods checked before and after every cycle i have an ECG twice a year i also have my bone density checked and nothing more than a 2point rise in cholesterol has been noted so obviously what i have been using which is not a lot is doing nothing to my health, you say your a bodybuilder and have competed did you do this naturally? if not when did you last get your bloods done and what was the results?....

you are entitled to your opinion which is cool i have no objection to that just grow some balls and tell me who i am speaking to and post a pic up instead of hiding behind an Internet name


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

wake up @ 6am

black coffee

30mins cardio

7am

6 egg white 1 yolks

75g oats

9:30am

50g whey

1 banana

11:30am

250g chcken

75g whole grain rice

50g green beans

udos oil

2:30pm

50g whey

1 banana

5:00

250g cod

50g spinich

350g potatoes

6.30 gym

8pm

post workout shake

50g whey

50g waxi maze

10pm

6 egg white one yolk

tea spoon udos oil

hope it helps... 

drug use 400mg decca weekly, 500g test weekly, 5 dbols daily..change to equipose, prop and anavar last 4 weeks.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Tbh i totally agree with Djcuna, Paul seeing what your achievements or lack of achievements has made me and im sure a lot more people realise that we are all wasting our lives with this weightlifting nonsense, i mean come on










Here is the pic you posted

and now this guy










Wheres the difference? I cant see any, and* 3rd* in a Final you should be ashamed...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pmsl @ Genesis...

Yeah Paul, you're really rubbish. You think you know lots about the sport, like as if you've been doing it for 20 years, but you know nothing.

I bet you've only been doing it for 2 years and taken 8,000g a week of test. Diet, cardio and training have NOTHING to do with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> wake up @ 6am
> 
> black coffee
> 
> ...


well it lacks good fats that is obvouise...

as for your gear amounts that is 1g per week so not that much less than i was using into this show gear wise....why you would change to a mild drug like Var for the last 4 weeks although an oral the effects would not be noticeable in that time unless you where taking 70mg plus ed

so again show us your pic and who you are you have seen me in contest shape and you have criticised my condition so i would love to see yours....


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Wade will be the first to admit he was off last year so beating a man when he isn't tip top is no achievement.

You have issues mate.. Nothing constructive in what you have said. A constructive comment is something like "you need to work more on X etc"..

I was speaking to Gary Far yesterday about how many quality people I have met throughout my prep etc. I mentioned Pauls name.. Then Gary told me there are also alot of c()nts to watch out for aswell.. I told him I haven't met any yet.. Then suprise suprise one pops up today. Nice going djcuuna.. You're the first competetive bodybuilder who I consider to be a t0sser


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Hey Pscarb. Congrats on your physique and placing 3rd. May I ask; was you happy with 3rd? Did you feel that maybe you was better than the other two or perhaps even that there were some that did not place that should have done!? Not a very diplomatic question I know but hey 

I don't know much about BB contests you all looked in bloody good shape to me!

Congrats and well done again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MartialArtMan said:


> Hey Pscarb. Congrats on your physique and placing 3rd. May I ask; was you happy with 3rd? Did you feel that maybe you was better than the other two or perhaps even that there were some that did not place that should have done!? Not a very diplomatic question I know but hey
> 
> I don't know much about BB contests you all looked in bloody good shape to me!
> 
> Congrats and well done again.


I was happy with the 3rd mate after i had messed up in 2007 i wanted to place top 6, i have made massive improvements over the last 12 months and i came onstage the best i could of been on the day, i was beaten by two guys who where ontop of their game and looked fantastic so i have no complaints....the whole class was the best it has been in many years this was not only my opinion but that of many of the judges....so very pleased mate....

i was shocked that simon from Brum who placed 3rd in 2007 did not even place as he has a very good class 4 physique.....one to watch for next year would be Dan Hahn from Bristol unfortunatly he placed just out of the top 6 but if he nails his condition he will make a big impact...the great thing about Dan he knows this and will improve...


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

djcuunta

why dont you post your pics??

to me its seems you just come on here to slag someone off and hide behind a keyboard

doesnt say much foryourself if you cant even identify yourself, just makes you look like a bit of a sad tw*t tbh bud


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice typo Coco


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcunna just so i am correct....you say you beat Wade does this mean you placed in the top 5 at the UKBFF finals last year? if so what place did you get?


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> I was happy with the 3rd mate after i had messed up in 2007 i wanted to place top 6, i have made massive improvements over the last 12 months and i came onstage the best i could of been on the day, i was beaten by two guys who where ontop of their game and looked fantastic so i have no complaints....the whole class was the best it has been in many years this was not only my opinion but that of many of the judges....so very pleased mate....
> 
> i was shocked that simon from Brum who placed 3rd in 2007 did not even place as he has a very good class 4 physique.....one to watch for next year would be Dan Hahn from Bristol unfortunatly he placed just out of the top 6 but if he nails his condition he will make a big impact...the great thing about Dan he knows this and will improve...


Great answer Paul, its good to see mutual respect amongst sportsmen.

I just had a look at your site and read this: *"* Your next goal: After a break to improve my physique The NABBA Britain 2008 I am hoping to crack the top 3" Which you have done, you must be well chuffed.

So how you feeling now? After all that build up it must be a bit of an anti climax? Or is it just a matter of setting the next goal, then onward and upwards? Is the NABBA the only comp you compete in?

Hope you don't mind all the questions. Oh and the old pic on your site is cool too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am over the moon that i acheived my goal of placing top 3, i have respect for all my fellow competitors as standing on any stage is hard no matter the placing you get...

I am taking next year off from the stage to be with my family and to bring up some lagging bodyparts.....so my next goal is top 2 in 2010 

i only compete in NABBA as it suits my physique....as for the questions mate not at all that is what the board is all about...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MartialArtMan said:


> Oh and the old pic on your site is cool too


you mean this one


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Some great pictures there.

Legs look the best on stage.

To come third in that group and that level is quite an achievement.

Congratulations Paul

:thumbup1:

Surfer


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Djcuuna,

I take it from the lack of reply's your not going to back up your words with posting some pics up then??

You must have some serious MENTAL :whistling: issue's if your trying to Slag off Paul, he's one of very few who dedicate time and energy to helping others for the sport he loves BB, along with all that he has a family to support. Hats of to you dude. 

He helps others and asks for nothing in Return, its the joy of helping someone reach there goals which drives him.

Get a grip fella or just bugger off to your sad little life..........

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mr Scarbourgh,

O dear, O dear O dear.

Whats with the Haircut and Posing trunks. :cool2: Lol 

Geo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Geo said:


> Mr Scarbourgh,
> 
> O dear, O dear O dear.
> 
> ...


lol is that a high top i see?


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

why should i post pics when i told you i was @ the brits and i beat wade. how hard is it too work out who i am or dont you guys have a brain. I dont spend all day on hear waiting for you replies. so if i dont reply straight away am sorry as i got a job and bodybuilding is my past time and not my whole life. You guys should try balancing your life and might realise at your wannabe level is all this gear nessesary. As most of you guys are looking for a majic pill when in reality all you guys are **** lickers and no good being the biggest guy in grave yard.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> why should i post pics when i told you i was @ the brits and i beat wade. how hard is it too work out who i am or dont you guys have a brain. I dont spend all day on hear waiting for you replies. so if i dont reply straight away am sorry as i got a job and bodybuilding is my past time and not my whole life. You guys should try balancing your life and might realise at your wannabe level is all this gear nessesary. As most of you guys are looking for a majic pill when in reality all you guys are **** lickers and no good being the biggest guy in grave yard.


You say you were at the Brits, i was also there down supporting Mr Scarbourgh, but i didnt see any ****S kicking about, or were you back stage at the time??

Geo


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

so whats your real name then djcuuna?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

whats the point in all this bollox anyway


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

djcunna; Paul was on a bit more gear than you for his run-up to the Brits? I really don't see where you're coming from on that point....

Bit of a pointless argument tbh..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

http://www.theforestgym.co.uk/Forest_Gym_Newsletter/October_2007/october_2007.html

It's not Terry is it?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I doubt its anyone from Forest as Harold and Paul are good friends.

TBH unless a real name is put forward I dont see the point in continuation of the discussion.

Probably a Troll anyway TBH


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> why should i post pics when i told you i was @ the brits and i beat wade. how hard is it too work out who i am or dont you guys have a brain. I dont spend all day on hear waiting for you replies. so if i dont reply straight away am sorry as i got a job and bodybuilding is my past time and not my whole life. You guys should try balancing your life and might realise at your wannabe level is all this gear nessesary. As most of you guys are looking for a majic pill when in reality all you guys are **** lickers and no good being the biggest guy in grave yard.


you are really a troubled man....

wade did not place at the UKBFF finals in 2007 so you could of been one of 5 guys onstage if you placed top 5?

so cryptic man what place did you get or what is your name then i can look at a pic?

i also asked you about getting your bloods checked as you take gear and are preaching to me about health when was your last bloods and ECG done and what where the results....


----------



## Glassy (Sep 1, 2006)

djcuuna, i myself think the amount of gear people are taking these days is shocking, and u are 1 of them! u are no better than anybody else that choses to use, because u use yourself! i think your attack on paul is personel and probably stems from jealousy! unless your a complete moron, (prob) u should also know that drugs to not make champions! i dont know paul, but from what i read on the boards, the amount of help the man gives to others, how dedicated he is to the sport, and whilst working stupid amount of hours and still having a family to love and support whilst fitting everything else in, the man is a true champion in every sence of the word! why haven't u the balls to post up any pics? say's a lot to me, you dont look that good!


----------



## Tommo1436114510 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've figured out who it is.

It's BLACKMAN.

He's just p1ssed off cuz your 100th inch taller than him so he's signed in as an allious to abuse you.

Your such a joker Tom:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well you certainly like to speak your mind and IMO there is nothing wrong in that; perhaps you could have put it a slightly less confrontational way.

Paul will be the first to admit that in the past he has used 'significantly' more than he uses now and like most of us guys at the top of our game he has come to realise that drugs do help, of course, but not to the degree that many would have you believe.

I have never used large amounts and TBH if I had my time again I wouldn't have started taking them at all but hindsight is a great thing and that's another story for another day.

It is very easy for people to get carried away in this sport with the 'more is better' approach but as you learn and become more informed (plus know how your body really works) you then realise they are just a tool to help you retain mass as you diet.

In life everyone has choices.

Some choose to drink and smoke or take recreational drugs.

Some choose to beat there wives or abuse children to get there kicks.

Some choose BBing for their high and although there will always be drug users and abusers within our sport there will also be those that choose to use sensibly, making sure they get regular checks to stay as healthy as possible.

I commend you on your moderate drug use and I also commend you on your diet, which looks balanced and effective. However I dont commend you on your way with words and the comments you have banded around to somebody that has done a lot more for the sport in this country than almost anyone.

Paul has his faults, so do I, so do you, thats what makes us who we are. Sometimes however we also have to stop for a moment and consider other people's feelings and how our comments will come across, not only to the person they are aimed at but also to other viewers.

I wish you well in your future competitions and hope that you succeed and become the best you can be.

Always remember though that we are all in this sport together; we all know what is involved and we all know the hardships involved in dieting and getting a show winning physique.

Lets have debate by all means but lets also show respect for one another. I respect everyone, no matter what their level or their standing within the sport. They may not have reached their potential yet and if I can help them reach that by offering words of help and encouragement, then I will just as Paul does.

I have no jealousy in this sport for others successes; success only inspires me to do better and to triumph next time.

I hope you read this post and take at least something away no matter how small.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

excellant post James and thank you...


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Excellent post James.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> Well you certainly like to speak your mind and IMO there is nothing wrong in that; perhaps you could have put it a slightly less confrontational way.
> 
> Paul will be the first to admit that in the past he has used 'significantly' more than he uses now and like most of us guys at the top of our game he has come to realise that drugs do help, of course, but not to the degree that many would have you believe.
> 
> ...


What a Post.... Well said... :thumb:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

What a nice post James,

Too nice for a man as rude and insulting as djcuuna!


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

I respect what you said there james i think you are a great bodybuilder and i realised i could of choosen my words wisely i was a bit blunt. Its just when people read the journals they get more carried away into the drugs aspect than what is more important is the diet and training consistency and intensety (you ask em what they eat all of them will say my diet is perfect and i train balls to the wall but i think the gear am taking is crap lol... what are you using) in reality when you think you train hard its never hard enough. Most these people on here are looking for a new steroid instead looking at their training and food content. its a shame that most of these guy are too lazy to read up.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good placing and pics, true inspiration


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> I respect what you said there james i think you are a great bodybuilder and i realised i could of choosen my words wisely i was a bit blunt. Its just when people read the journals they get more carried away into the drugs aspect than what is more important is the diet and training consistency and intensety (you ask em what they eat all of them will say my diet is perfect and i train balls to the wall but i think the gear am taking is crap lol... what are you using) in reality when you think you train hard its never hard enough. Most these people on here are looking for a new steroid instead looking at their training and food content. its a shame that most of these guy are too lazy to read up.


*DJCUNNA.. that is also a good post and yes your right* , i see so many people who ask me what am i taking etc what they dont see is the food i eat and the 6am cardio that i do... and the Cool bag that i carry around with me.!!!... so yeah you are right BUT why sort of Slate paul for it. :confused1: .. Im currently being Coached by paul and to be honest with you he has put me On LESS gear than i have used in the past... to be honest i cant beleive how little gear im using and i aint just saying that because paul coaches me...

paul has openly admitted in the past what he has taken and yes it may seem alot to some people... but people do want to read and it they RESPECT pauls knowledge and for being open where as so many people hide there doseages etc... paul doesnt say to people you should take the same.. that is there own stupidity..

Steve


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> cheers Sean yes the family are all ok mate i am doing great just need to get a few early nights  hope you and the missus are good?


We are both fine thanks mate,will give you a bell soon(once you have erested up lol) :thumbup1: :tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> I respect what you said there james i think you are a great bodybuilder and i realised i could of choosen my words wisely i was a bit blunt. Its just when people read the journals they get more carried away into the drugs aspect than what is more important is the diet and training consistency and intensety (you ask em what they eat all of them will say my diet is perfect and i train balls to the wall but i think the gear am taking is crap lol... what are you using) in reality when you think you train hard its never hard enough. Most these people on here are looking for a new steroid instead looking at their training and food content. its a shame that most of these guy are too lazy to read up.


I think a lot of us share your thoughts on this one. I too have even been at fault here with my training. It only just dawned on me at xmas how lackluster my workouts had become whilst training on my own.

There are many pieces to the puzzle, the real skill is realising what pieces are the most important ones and how they should be prioritorised...eg Diet (Nutrition)---> Training----> Rest----> AAS.

J


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> I think a lot of us share your thoughts on this one. I too have even been at fault here with my training. It only just dawned on me at xmas how lackluster my workouts had become whilst training on my own.
> 
> There are many pieces to the puzzle, the real skill is realising what pieces are the most important ones and how they should be prioritorised...eg Diet (Nutrition)---> Training----> Rest----> AAS.
> 
> J


EXACTLY.. james its only recentley i realised how important the food side of it is.. sounds stupid i know.. but i would eat anything and everything..WONT be doing that this off season.... :lol:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> I respect what you said there james i think you are a great bodybuilder and i realised i could of choosen my words wisely i was a bit blunt. Its just when people read the journals they get more carried away into the drugs aspect than what is more important is the diet and training consistency and intensety (you ask em what they eat all of them will say my diet is perfect and i train balls to the wall but i think the gear am taking is crap lol... what are you using) in reality when you think you train hard its never hard enough. Most these people on here are looking for a new steroid instead looking at their training and food content. its a shame that most of these guy are too lazy to read up.


you basically came on here slagging people off for using what you consider too much gear and then saying they get poor results from it.

bodybuilding is all about genetics. genetic sensitivity to training/food/ass, not everyone is equal in these depertments , so basically you can only p*ss with the c0ck youve got.

yes some may use aas to make up for less than perfect diet/training, but beleive it or not this is not always the case.

there are many people on this board and others that dont fall into the catagory youve got us all in.

i for one respect anyone that is truthful about there gear use ect as its all too often its hidden away like a taboo subject.

so you dont agree with the amounts people use - so what.

any person that is half interested in bodybuilding and aas, could tell you more does not always equal better.

imo you shouldve come on here, started a topic about what your concerns were about the abuse of aas, you wouldve got a much better response from eveyryone hear instead of coming across so high and mighty.

im sure youve got a much better physique than ill ever have, but it doesnt give you a god given right to look down on everyone else.

just my point of veiw mate


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul we will have to see if he beats me this year since we going on what you & me look like this year ... last year was last year.. & we both better than last year so lets see how he looks this year


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I personally think Pauls a DAMN DISGRACE

I mean, the guys a national level competitor and and is taking a fraction of what i would and im not even competing.

(embarrsingly small amount lol)

Bl00dy bloke is making me look bad.

Just wait to i post my new SHIC cycle up, will be over 4 times what he took

Come on Paul man the fcuk up, get some more gear down ya,

your making me look bad :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

bigsteve1974 said:


> EXACTLY.. james its only recentley i realised how important the food side of it is.. sounds stupid i know.. but i would eat anything and everything..WONT be doing that this off season.... :lol:


Things like this can stare us right in the face and we become completely desensitised to them, we almost have ourselves believe that we are eating well.

Some people are lucky Steve and can eat and eat and eat (and a fair bit of ****) and still come out on top. For the other 95% though, diet has to be the number 1 priority but unfortunately you still get guys that will not miss a workout for love nor money but will quite happily skip a meal or eat a substandard diet.

For these guys that never miss a workout and eat substandardly, its a double wammy as they are not only chronically overtraining but also not giving the body what it needs to grow and prosper; they are fcuked from both angles.

I always say to a degree overtraining is more about undereating/not resting enough, rather than the training itself but as Lee Haney once said about training "Stimulate not Anihilate'' and this is SO true.

Do just enough in the gym, eat a well balalnced diet and take adequate rest THEN and only THEN once you have reached your natural genetic potential (which is far greater than anyone can imagine), THINK about the use of P.E.D's.

J


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Great condition Paul,

What was your weight on stage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> I respect what you said there james i think you are a great bodybuilder and i realised i could of choosen my words wisely i was a bit blunt. Its just when people read the journals they get more carried away into the drugs aspect than what is more important is the diet and training consistency and intensety (you ask em what they eat all of them will say my diet is perfect and i train balls to the wall but i think the gear am taking is crap lol... what are you using) in reality when you think you train hard its never hard enough. Most these people on here are looking for a new steroid instead looking at their training and food content. its a shame that most of these guy are too lazy to read up.


If this is your real veiw why on earth are you having a go at me? i more than most insist that to grow you need diet and training in place above all else...if you have read my log from last year or any year you will see that i am very detailed with my diet and don't rely on the drugs to build muscle or get me in condition for a show. i will be honest you have p1ssed me off slating my physique on an open board whilst hiding behind an internet forum name.....post your pic up so i have the same oppertunity to critisise your physique as you have mine or fukc off



staffy said:


> Paul we will have to see if he beats me this year since we going on what you & me look like this year ... last year was last year.. & we both better than last year so lets see how he looks this year


Wade both me and you will openly admit that we fukced up in 2007 we beat ourselves before even stepping on the stage, this year i came back and beat guys who placed way above me in 2007 and you will do the same mate....



muscle head said:


> Great condition Paul,
> 
> What was your weight on stage?


hi mate i was 195lbs in the morning of the show....


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

well i only stated the fact your pysique is below par for for 20 years of training and i dont go back on that. you look like your 60 yrs old will all the drugs u take.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

djcuuna said:


> well i only stated the fact your pysique is below par for for 20 years of training and i dont go back on that. you look like your 60 yrs old will all the drugs u take.


cock


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

djcuuna said:


> well i only stated the fact your pysique is below par for for 20 years of training and i dont go back on that. you look like your 60 yrs old will all the drugs u take.


Why come here mate to personally attack someone and hide while you do it.

Have you nothing better to do?

Thats not critique, your just rude and ignorant.

:ban:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

is some1 gunna ban him or what there is nothing constructive about this or him and he obviously is chicken **** to admit who he is.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> well i only stated the fact your pysique is below par for for 20 years of training and i dont go back on that. you look like your 60 yrs old will all the drugs u take.


 If I look like that when i`m 60 yrs old I`d be one happy guy...

By the way if you drop your address up I have a spare dummy and rattle that my daughter does`nt us any more I will mail them to you..worked for her as she makes more sense than you and she is only 4yrs old :lol: :lol:


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

60 years old? Another rediculous statement. You say Paul isn't in the position to critisise physiques (even though he doesn't).. Yet you can hide behind your keyboard and critisize him?

You must have an amazing physique to do so yet you won't even name yourself. In my opinion you are a coward. Bodybuilding is a small community in the UK so attacking someone who gives more to the sport than you ever will isn't a smart move.

I would love to say I wish you all the best in our shows but I really hope you fail. You're a complete idiot and about as mature as I was when I drove a modified citroen saxo with a sub in my boot. Grow up, be a man and tell Paul what you think of him in person instead of hiding behind the internet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> well i only stated the fact your pysique is below par for for 20 years of training and i dont go back on that. you look like your 60 yrs old will all the drugs u take.


Dude that is cool if you think i look like a 60yr old and that my physique looks crap for 20yrs training i am cool with that as you hide behind a keyboard gobbing off about how bad my physique is yet you have not shown us yours....you side step questions i have asked about your health checks as you seem to be using alot of gear for someone who preaches so much...so as i said before grow a pair or fukc off....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

any chance i can borrow your bus pass paul?? LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

To say your 60 Paul you can sure pull the birds, your wife is amazing :tongue:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

:ban:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

djcuuna,nothing but a jealous **** mate,your complete ignorance is astoundingly boundless it seems,i think its well established now that you are to cowardly to reveal who you are because you probably know already you couldnt hold a candle to either Pauls physique,knowledge or selflessness in helping others within this sport.

hate little ballbags like you,knows everything about nothing and doesnt hesitate at the chance to make a c*nt of themselves at every oppertunity.

Anybody with half a brain knows Paul more than emphasises to EVERYONE that nutrition is the magic pill in this sport,ffs i've sat in seminar with this man and felt like a complete beginner so far as knowledge is concerned and you have the disgusting cheeck to come on here and do nothing but slate him??

how about the other members on here who take 3/4/5+ times what paul uses gear wise,have trained the same amount of time he has and achieved nothing? i dont see you digging at them.The man is a fcking icon within amateur british bodybuilding,and that doesnt happen for no reason i'm sorry to have to tell you!

hiding behind a keyboard man jam eating fckin coward.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

djcuuna said:


> well okay its a year old journal i understand thats no problem my bad. So can you break down how much money did you spend on drug use, supplement use and food use (unless you get it all free charge then its different story). Its obvious i dont know about how much these drugs and supplements cost...
> 
> You say you was ripped to the bone at 195lbs well you couldnt of been that ripped if you came 3rd so i guess you was ripped for your standard not the classes standard. You say ronnie takes 4 x as much as you, can you confirm this source because i would love to know what he takes compared to you.
> 
> To mention you dont take much drugs after 20yrs of training all i can say andrew merrifield is natural and also rob hope and these guys are ripped to the bone minus your drug intake and most guys would aspire to look like that then, knowing you have tried every drug on the market and nothing has given you the edge...


I've been wondering what someone who would write a post would look like I have a few ideas and would love a picture to see which is right. I'd be shocked if it wasnt a 5ft 6 230lb bodybuilder with a bf% too low for any technology to record. But lets be honest it would be the epitome of the the usual crusty wart on the ar5ehole of society who sits in their ar5e groove having accomplished nothing in their lives in a sporting sense and who feels qualified to critisise people who DEDICATE THEIR LIVES to reach their potential in their chosen sport, whatever sport that may be. To get to the level that Paul and a few other competitiors on this board have achieved takes years of work, sacrifice and dedication and a huge amount of time both training, gaining knowledge of new ideas and theories and applying them using trial and error.

SOMETHING A THICK C*NT LIKE YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO COMPREHEND

:ban:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i was at the trade stand one year at the portsmouth qualifier for the efbb next to a top 10 olympia competitor

i personally heard him telling a fellow pro how much gear and gh he needs to use to keep his size

i wont state the amount in case some idiot tries to copy it....but lets say it makes 900mg pw seem like a small childs dose!!

i also personally know an ifbb pro who uses never more than 700mg pw and no GH

we are all different in what we need

genetics goes a long way....oh, and by the way...the pro i know never trains hard...he doesnt even perform full squats....and i seen him eating macdonalds 2 weeks out from the finals, the year he won

now most people should eat balanced, train hard and rest wel...using the right amount of gear they need to maintain and grow steadily

but some people get away with it easy....they eat processed meat, they train badly, they use small amounts of gear......f'ing lucky id say

but the majority have to do it the hard way...paul is one of those guys

i know what he eats cos i usually end up cooking the bloody stuff when he visits me

i also advised him on numerous occasions to take more gear....but he never has

i can honestly say (and i think he wont mind me saying) that paul hasnt got the best genetics in the game

no amount of food and training will change that...but he has made the best of what he has...ive seen his shape change for the better over the last 4 years and i am proud of him, because he mixes it with guys on stage who have god given superior genetics...and still beats them

so you made top 5 last year?

well done...but without pics i dont belive you

and even with pics i will reserve my judgment until i see them because sometimes a bad egg ends up in the basket...and evenyone wonders wtf he/she ended up placing

your diet looks like you copied it from mens health magazine

your steroid use looks like it came from a sticky on any steroid section of any bb'ing forum

all in all i think your a liar

and anyone who places top 5 in the finals should know that for 80% of competitors, there is more to top amature bb'ing than a few shots of test and a dbol tab here and there

unless your one of the lucky ones

if you sprouted all this [email protected] out loud back stage at a finals contest, you would get a punch on the nose....because the lucky ones are far and few between

for now...untill you prove otherwise i will be content in the thought that you are a liar


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

obviouse question, which everybody whos been following this must be thinking through.

he says he placed in the 2007 top 5 at the final,beating wade that makes him a middle weight ,so what was the top 5 in 2007 .

theres youe hit list paul.


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry for late reply

*jimmy dont think you can handle me so shhhh!!

adrian lol.... no **** shirlocks did you phone cia for that info...

pauls for the results yea i had to dig em out off my other comp, so take a look as you can see i have not got much to worry about like the doc says. Most you you guys wornt know what this figures are so dont think its my steroid stack for the brits.... 

Thyroid panel

t4: 5.6ug/dl

t3:3.5pg/ml

tsh: 3.743uIU/ml

total cholestrol: 180

ldl fraction: 120mg/dl

hdl fraction: 54mg/dl

triglycerides: 180

testostrone: 501ng/dl

Free testostrone: 19pg/ml

igf-1: 202ng/ml

estradoil: 22pg/ml

dhea-s: 406ug/dl

c-reactive protein: 0.86mg/l

homocysteine: 6.3umol/l

Alkaline phoshatase: 62iu/l

ggt:15iu/l

sgot:28iu/l

sgpt:24iu/l

psa: 0.6ng/ml

creatinine: 1.0mg/dl

bun: 19mg/dl

creatinine/bun ration: 19mg/dl*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Your real name on your next post or you'll simply be banned, not our job to guess at who you are.

I see no reason to entertain a faceless and nameless detractor.

I think its good that since you are personally insulting Paul you should have your own name and physique on the slab for a return analysis?

Agree or disagree?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very much agree tom


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

djcuuna said:


> pauls for the results yea i had to dig em out off my other comp, so take a look as you can see i have not got much to worry about like the doc says. Most you you guys wornt know what this figures are so dont think its my steroid stack for the brits....
> 
> Thyroid panel
> 
> ...


well your Doc has no clue then as your T3 is out, your cholesterol is way up as for the other readings Creatinine does not even go that low as the normal range is 56-106 so going by your results you have kidney failure??

your measurements are way off on most of these reading actually what about FSH and LH which are two of the main ones for steroid users?

what about LFT's?

well going by these results then you either cut and pasted them from a site or you have some serouise internal issues...

i am seeing my Doc tomorrow i will take a copy of these to her to see if she can make any sense of them....

now be a man post a pic of your excellent physique.....

you say you beat Wade but you never answered my question about placing in the top 5......liar liar pants on fire


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

djcuuna said:


> jimmy dont think you can handle me so shhhh!!


whats that sposed to mean?

is it a threat?

is it cos your soooooo big, or do you know me personally and confident that i will be afraid of you?

well i wont be afraid, impressed, or bothered until you prove your not lying


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

im just curiouse like the rest of us as to which one of the top 5 you are.

you have to admit its not often competitors come on here and launch such a attack at a fellow competitor ,theres usualy a mutual respect .

feel free to insult me if you want ,i can take it.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wheres the Big Billy Goat when you need him?

Incindentally that was my favourite story when I was a kid.

In fact its still one of my favourites cos there's lots of pictures of goats in it.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

this guy never made the top 5,he probably got a call out and thinks he can class that as beating wade as wade never had one.I cant see any of the top 5 being so sad that they would slate someone for taking 200mg more kit than them!!!just scuttle onto another site mate and chat **** about someone else!!!we have all done it at some point but its boring now!

Pauls not done anything wrong,we all take bits and pieces so its not a big deal is it


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

adrian said:


> im just curiouse like the rest of us as to which one of the top 5 you are.
> 
> you have to admit its not often competitors come on here and launch such a attack at a fellow competitor ,theres usualy a mutual respect .
> 
> feel free to insult me if you want ,i can take it.


thanks for the invite mate but if i insult you too much you may use it against me to train harder and take the west britain title next year ha ha

pictures look awesome mate hope the uni prep is going ok :beer:

totally agree with what you said tho .. its not often fellow ccompetitors insult each other on these sites and if this guy has a real issue with Paul he should reveal who he is ... its easy to throw stones from behind a wall


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Sad thread when members of the same fringe sport have to attack each other.

Paul does his shows, looks like he looks and got there doing what he does with what he takes.

If that doesn't impress, there's not much point whining about it.

I got very average bodybuilding genetics but I suppose on the logic of taking gear and not getting very far, I'd better quit and take up darts.


----------

